# Fischen im Paradies



## havkat (12. Februar 2002)

Nur nach oben geholt.

-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## Superingo (12. Februar 2002)

Hi Bondex,
War vor 5 Jahren auf Koh samui (Insel von Thailand ). Dort war ich auch Angeln,ist mal was anderes, da du nur mit nem Stück Sehne und nen Fischfetzten angelst.Sogar mein Frauchen hat geangelt. Die Fische werden sofort in Blättern zubereitet. Günstige Reisezeit im momentan.  

-------------------------------------------------------
By Superingo


----------



## Superingo (12. Februar 2002)

Möcht noch hinzufügen das dort kein Sextourismus ist.

-------------------------------------------------------
By Superingo


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2002)

Ägypten soll auch preiswert sein und gut zum "litle big game".
Bekannter von mir ist öfter dort, ich selbst war noch nicht.

-------------------------------------------------------
MfG
Mitglied der I.G.A.
Mod Raubfisch und Forellen


----------



## wodibo (12. Februar 2002)

Hi Bondex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich kann Sri Lanka empfehlen. Hab da mit den Beachboys gesprochen und die haben einen Fischkutter für 200,- DM für 6 Stunden besorgt. Geangelt wird auf Barracuda, Hai und verschiedene kleinere Thune. Little Big Game- Ausrüstung reicht völlig aus.


-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß aus dem Badenser Land 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wodibo 
Boardferkelvater und Veronas Vorbild  
***Moderator Angeln Allgemein*** 
nur 1993 km bis Hitra


----------



## Kalle25 (13. Februar 2002)

In Ägypten kann ich nur Sharm el-Sheik empfehlen. Von dort aus kannst Du Big Game touren buchen. Hurghada ist in diesem Punkt ein Katastrophe. Die Ausrüstung ist ein schlechter Scherz und gefangen werde nur kleine bunte Fische. Momentan gibt es akzeptable Last MinuteAngeboteDa wäre dann noch die DomRep. Allerdings sind die Fahrten von Punta Cana aus nicht so doll nach meiner Erfahrung. Begeistert bin ich von den Trips in Juan Dolio. Fang, Boote, Ausrüstung vom Feinsten. Dort ist im Metro Hotel eine kleine Marina und die Kanadierin in dem Kiosk ist einfach süß. Juan Dolio hat auch immer sehr gute Angebote für günstige Hotels.In Florida habe ich in Fort Myers Beach leider nur die Fänge gesehen. Super!!! Selber gefahren bin ich von Sanibel Island aus. Nach 3 Stunden war die Kiste voll und zwar 11 verschiedene Arten. Die habe ich dann für ein Fest in der Marina gestiftet. Wie sollte ich den Fisch auch heimbekommen?! Ich schick Dir per PM mal die Nr. eines Reisebüros. Da arbeiten Amerikaner und die haben super Verbindungen auch zu Airlines. Allerdings, gegen die $-Kurs können die auch nichts machen. Das lässt sich dann nur erträglicher gestalten. EWenn Du mehr wissen möchtest, sag nur Bescheid.

-------------------------------------------------------
Viele Grüße
Kalle
Mitglied der Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Auf das uns kein Pilker auf den Kopf fallen möge#[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Kalle25 am 13-02-2002 um 08:21.]


----------



## Bondex (13. Februar 2002)

Hallo an alle
Dnke für Eure Tips. Kann mir jemand auch was über Preise sagen, eventuel einen Link hier reinstellen, wo ich buchen kann. Florida und Thailand wären schon sehr interesting, in Ägypten war doch schon fast jeder (außer mir) aber da fahre ich lieber hin wenn ich alt und grau bin und schaue mir die Pyramiden an,gg!
Mit Thailand ist das so´n Ding, ich glaube da braucht man Impfungen, oder?Bis diedenneBjörni


----------



## wulfy3 (13. Februar 2002)

Hallo Herr Bondex,
na Burschi toll, Du sonnst Dich und angelst Monsterfische und ich soll hier im fiesen regnerischen kalten... Norden Pilker gießen.
Wg Thailand kannst Du mal Conny fragen, die war schon ein paarmal da und als Arzthelferin hat man ja auch impftechnisch Ahnung. Auch können wir vielleicht Kontakte herstellen -> RUF DOCH AN !!!
Gruß Wulfy3


----------



## Bondex (13. Februar 2002)

ja LeuteHIER WERDE ICH GEHOLFEN!!!Danke immer weiter sowulfi, I call you up! Hoffe Die Pilks sind schon fertig, aber vielleicht sollten wir lieber Dorado- Wobbler basteln - 
Pilken im Paradies? 
Na ich weiß ja nicht!Björn


----------



## Superingo (13. Februar 2002)

Hi Bondex,
In Thailand sind keine Impfungen nötig. Als Reisevorbeugung ist jedoch eine Impfung gegen Hepatitis A empfehlenswert(lt.neuesten Reiseführer von 2002). Die Preise liegen ca. bei 800€ - 900€ für 2 Wochen mit Frühstück und 4Sterne. Ich würde Dir empfehlen im Branchenbuch unter Reisebüros nachzuschauen die Auf Asien spezialisiert sind. Die haben dann meistens auch ne Internetadresse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
By Superingo


----------



## Bondex (14. Februar 2002)

Superingo
wo meinst Du denn in Thailand? Ich meine welche Stadt, mit welchem Reiseveranstalter. Hast Du vielleicht E-mailadresse für günstiga Angebote?Björni


----------



## Superingo (14. Februar 2002)

Hi Bondex,
So nun versuch ich schon zum dritten mal die link vernünftig reinzustellen. Wenns wieder nicht klappt per tippen eingeben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mit www.siam-thai.de  ,war ich selbst in Thailand. Ist ein kleiner sehr privater Veranstalter, dafür preißwert.
Der link www.kohpayam.com  ,ist interresant, da du hier mehere link zur Verfügung hast über reisen und wissenswertes.
Dieses Jahr reise ich mit www.kreutzer.de  , nach Jomtien.
Die Hochburg Pattaya würd ich dir nicht empfehlen, da unsaubere Strände 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hinweis: 1€ = 38 Baht

-------------------------------------------------------
By Superingo


----------



## Bondex (1. März 2002)

*an alle die mir so lieb geholfen haben*

Eure Urlaubsvorschläge waren toll. Leider hat sich bei mir das Blatt seit kurzem gewendet. Ich bin leider nicht mehr liquide, da ich meinen Job verloren habe. Jetzt muß auch mein Urlaub warten bis ich was neues gefunden habe!

Der Moderator dieses Berichts kann also gerne dieses Thema löschen.

Danke noch mal für Eure Hilfe

Björni


----------



## buggs (1. März 2002)

Nö laß mal vielleicht braucht ja jemand anderes die Tipps.


----------

